# Eine eigene Programmiersprache erstellen



## Menlow (10. Juli 2004)

Hi!

Wie kann ich eine eigene Programmiersprache erstellen?
Also, ich hab keine ahnung was ich dafür können muss, oder wie ich es können muss!

mfg Menlow


----------



## KristophS (10. Juli 2004)

Es hat keinen Sinn eine Sprache zu schreiben ,wenn man selbst keine Ahnung hat wie.
Heute gibt es für fast alles (schnelle) Sprachen ,da wirst du ohne langjährige Erfahrung (die ich bei so einer Frage für nicht vorhanden halte) nicht mithalten können.

Wenn dich nur die Idee/Grundsatz intressiert:
Ein Grundschema für eine Sprache hab findest du in  in Tutorials über bbtags durch (nur als Denkansatz).
ODer verinnerr dir mal die Funktionsweise von z.B. PHP (vgl. Interpreter) (kann man in Tutorials gute Tipps zu bekommen )


----------



## squeaker (10. Juli 2004)

Am besten dürfte sein, sich eine Sprache so zu überlegen, dass ein Programm sie in eine andere Sprache die du schon beherrschst übersetzen kann. Dann sparst du dir den Compilerbau, da du den von der anderen Sprache verwenden kannst.

Beispiel: du erfindest die Sprache T++. Nun schreibst du ein Programm, welches den Quelltext (in T++) in C++ Quelltext übersetzt. Nun kannst du mit einem C++-Compiler übersetzen. Damit hast du gleich die Optimierungen als Bonus.


----------



## Menlow (10. Juli 2004)

wohl besser in HTML !

ähm, nur ein Problem: PHP, HTML kann ich, aber C/C++ überhauptnicht!

Womit kann man große textfelder machen?

mfg Menlow


----------



## KristophS (10. Juli 2004)

Erm tut mir leid der SInn  deines Postings erschliesst sich mir nicht -was würdest du besser in HTML machen?
Ich sags nochmal :
Ich rate dir -bei deinem Wissenstands- davon ab eine Programmier SPrache zu 'bauen' , 
es gehen nur hunderte unsiniige Std dabei drauf.
Lern die Basics von C oder einer anderen Sprache und dann überleg dir nochmal ob du etwas so *komplexes* schaffen willst.

--
Grosse Textfelder kannst du per <textarea> machen -


----------



## lool programm (13. April 2010)

ähm du willst eine programmirsprache in html machen?
beginn lieber mit einem "Hallo welt" programm in C/c++ oder noch bessser C#
das ist wirklich gut!!
nach ,meinen kenntnissen kannst du  auch eine Programmirsprache in AutoIT machen...
aber du weist das sehhhhhhhhhhr viele Leute Studiren müssen um eine Programmirsprache zu erstellen...
da bist du bestimmt keine Ausnahme


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (16. April 2010)

Wenn du unbedingt etwas eigenes machen möchtes, schreibe doch eine Art "deutsches php" - klingt dann zwar alles künstlich aber ich glaube das erfüllt deinen Wunsch. Wie die anderen gesagt haben, einfach dann die rückführung in die original sprache.


----------



## Kai008 (16. April 2010)

Stimmt, du könntest für (ich sage mal fast) jede OOP-Sprache eigene Klassen/Methoden schreiben, das ist eigendlich fast das was du wolltest. Damit erspaarst du dir Dinge wie Compiler ect, und hast automatisch große syntaxische Ähnlichkeit zu einer existenten Sprache, was den Umstieg dementsprechend erleichtert.


----------

